# 3 month puppy and his first walk - advice please



## flossydrop (Nov 17, 2008)

Hiya,

I have just attempted to take Jimi for his first walk. After putting him on the lead and him hiding under a bush in our garden I managed to coax him outside on the lead and went just a few houses up our quiet street. He seemed to just want to sniff everything and then hid under a bush ! If I even pulled the lead slightly he yelped.

Any advice on the rights and wrongs of walking a puppy please ?

Thank you


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Make it sound really exciting and lots oF{ hes a good boY } and follow with a treat. He will grow in confidence as he goes out more often. tHE MORE HE MEETS OTHER DOG FRIENDLY DOGS AND PEOPLE THE BETTER SOCIALLY.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

It's a big scarey world out there Lots of time and lots of comforting cuddles until it's not so scarey


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

flossydrop said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I have just attempted to take Jimi for his first walk. After putting him on the lead and him hiding under a bush in our garden I managed to coax him outside on the lead and went just a few houses up our quiet street. He seemed to just want to sniff everything and then hid under a bush ! If I even pulled the lead slightly he yelped.
> 
> ...


*Hi ya, is this also the 1st time your pup has been on a lead?if so, try putting the collar and lead on him in the house.That way he will get used to it..
ou say you got a few houses up the road from you,well thats great
the next time you take him out let him go a little further then bring him back..He will soon get the idea,and as has been said, make it as much fun as you can and you will soon have no problems.. good luck.*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Its important to get him used to being on a lead before you take him out of the garden, practice somewhere where he feels confident, this will help him to have less to concentrate on when you go for a walk. Also try to limit him to very short walks till he relaxes. Hope everything goes o.k and you both start enjoying your walks.


----------



## fallinstar (Jun 26, 2008)

i used to take mason in the back garden on the lead and then i would pick him up and walk around the block with him in my arms and when he tryed to get down we would put him on the floor and let him walk a little and he never asked to be picked back up


----------



## flossydrop (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I have taken him out for a 2nd walk with my son walking ahead with treats that we gave him every so often. He did great ! we walked for about 10 mins and popped in on a friend who also has a puppy the same age so that was brilliant !

We have had him on a lead in the garden but he kept on hiding under the bush. In the end I picked him up and carried him onto the driveway and once he realised he could investigate the current unknown he calmed down.

So after just 2 walks he is doing very well indeed 

Thanks for your continued support everyone.

x


----------



## coupleofpugs (Jan 5, 2009)

we just got a new pup also and he is not too shy about his walks but we did everything slow.
first we took him outside and just sat on the front deck for a while. he was able to snif around and look and hear everything.
I dont know what the weather is like at your home but this seemed to work well. you will want your pup to enjoy walks and not be frightened by too many things. and be assertive, not agressive but assertive enough to get him over his shy behaviour. he will learn from you and how you approach the walks.
good luck and keep us updated


----------

